# Die Holders



## anthonyd (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post. I have been turning for about ten months and have been an avid follower of the advanced pen making forum. 

I have put together two die holders for my  5/8 "  chuck using premade parts from a Canadian store called Princess Auto. These parts are also available at farm hardware stores.

For the 1" holder I purchased a part called a cross tube from the hydraulics' section. This is a steel tube with an inner bore that is slightly larger than 1" and a predrilled hole that can be used for a tommy bar. I also purchased some bronze bushings with a 1" outside diameter and a 5/8 " ID.
I epoxied some shims made from a soda can around the bushings to ensure that they would be perfectly centered within the tube. Then I epoxied the bushings into the cross tube. I drilled and tapped some holes to secure the die and shimmed it with a piece of soda can to perfectly center it.

I then cut a 6" length of 5/8 " rod for the holder to freely move and turn on. I tested it and it worked perfectly.

For the 1 1/2 holder I used the same procedure as above but I purchased a hub with a 1 1/2 bore that attaches to the cross tube. This hub is used to attach gear sprockets to a motor. The hub has two pretapped holes with grub screws that I used to secure it to the cross tube. It took some hand sanding of the cross tube to allow it to fit smoothly into the hub. The die fits snugly into the other end but I still have to drill and tap a hole to secure the die.

I just thought I could give something back to all those who so generously share their knowledge with those of us who are new to this addictive madness of pen turning.

P.S. I think a variation of this method could be used by those who have purchased the 3/4 " shank die holders from Wholesale tools to make them slide and rotate freely and reduce the shank for a 1/2 " chuck.


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 28, 2012)

Woo-Hoo!  Three cheers for Princess Auto!

I will have to read this over a little more carefully and then stop at P.A. on the way home!

Thanks for posting!

Ken


----------



## jjudge (Feb 28, 2012)

nice!


----------



## bluwolf (Feb 29, 2012)

Very creative! If you have them, you might want to post the part #s for the pieces that you bought. It might make it a little easier for your Canadian friends. Especially if they're not big into cars. Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## Grampy122 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Tool store*

I was reading my issue of "The Home Shop Machinist" and they have an ad for Kitts Industrial Tools (Kitts Industrial Tools February 2012 Specials!). They have a 1 1/2" die holder for 7.95. The trouble is there is a minmum of $25, but they have a 28 pc transfer punch set for $8.99, also knurling tools and carbide tipped tool bits.
    Gordie


----------



## Haynie (Feb 29, 2012)

Neat.


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. 
Here are the Princess Auto part numbers.
- bronze bushings  5/8 X 1 ID X 1 1/4 Long    B 3872108 $9.99 for two
- cross tube 1.0 ID X 4.25 Long     B 8001461  $7.99
- cross tube 1.0 ID X 3.75 Long     B 8001460   $7.49

When I find the receipt for the hub for the 1 1/2 die holder I will post the part #. I think the hub cost about $5.

Tony


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry the bronze bushings should have read as a 5/8 ID and a 1" OD.

Tony


----------

